# Whitening Shampoo



## Elvis's Dad (Mar 9, 2007)

Elvis is almost 2 years old and I have noticed he is getting some yellow stains on his coat. What is the best whitening shampoo out there that I can buy to get his coat nice and white again? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Elvis is almost 2 years old and I have noticed he is getting some yellow stains on his coat. What is the best whitening shampoo out there that I can buy to get his coat nice and white again? Thanks for your help in advance.[/B]



We all have our favorite shampoos, so you'll probably get a lot of different answers. I'm still trying shampoos and conditioners to find the ones which work best on Karli's coat. So far, I've tried Sparkle and Shine's Brightening Shampoo,
Isle of Dogs Whitening, Chrisman's Maltese Secret, and Kenic's Sno Flake. So far my favorite has been Kenic's Sno Flake. I've not used Chrisman's Maltese Secret long enough to be able to make a good decision about it tho.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My favorite is Bio Groom. It works very well for us.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> My favorite is Bio Groom. It works very well for us.[/B]


I also use the Bio Groom whitening--it's tearless, too. I usually soap up his body and let it sit for a minute while I do his face and then rinse. I alternate using that with just a regular puppy formula shampoo--forget the name of that one. When I use the regular shampoo I'll use the whitening on his feet. Ollie's coat is short so I'm not too picky about what I use.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like Snowsho, Pnderosa's whitening shampoo and I really like the biogroom for the face. Some whiteners are really drying so you have to be careful which ones you use and how often


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When I rotated in a whitening shampoo (for my mud-bucket agility/conformation beast back when), I used ShoSno or however you right it. I have some White on White in the house. In general, whitening shampoos are very drying. Rotate them in every 3-4 baths. Sodie got his face stained and dish soap took most of it out. LOL


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Mar 9, 2007)

Do all of these work the first time you use them or do they take a couple of bathings to notice a difference? Also if anyone has links to where I can purchase these products at, that would be helpful as well.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I rotate between Isle of Dog's Whitening Shampoo, and Chris Christensen's White on White. I like the IOD one better, find it to be less drying and not as harsh. I like that it leave's Luci's coat very brilliant and white. It's up to you to try some and see whichever one you like best. I only use whitening shampoos about once a month on Luci. It seems to work right away.  Good luck.


----------

